# Is It Worth My Time



## Melda (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been married for 4 years. We have 1 son who's almost 3 yrs old. My son has a rare genetic mutation and requires a lot of attention. He has therapies every day of the week plus his specialist checkups, which are almost 3 hours away. We own a restaurant and that takes up a lot of time. Well, my husband's drinking has gotten worse over time. It's now to the point where he drinks everyday and almost every weekend leaves my son and I alone at the house, while he goes out to clubs with his friends. I know he's started using drugs too. He now leaves me by myself to care for my son, the restaurant, and everything else while parties and goes to strip clubs. His partying is now for more than a day. He goes days without coming home, he doesn't call to ask about his son, and definitely doesn't go to work. He came home yesterday after a 3 day no contact, drinking and drug binge. I don't know what to do... I want to leave, but my son's condition is what worries me. What if I can't offer my son what he needs? How will I take him to his therapies if I have to care for the restaurant too?


----------

